# Firefly



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Sheppard: If you take sexual advantage of her, you're going to burn in  a very special level of hell. A level reserved for child molesters, and people who talk at the theater....



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAH 


I've spent the last 7 hours watching Firefly (thank god for bit torrent)

The first episode was great, the second was hilarious, and it got better and better. Episode 6 seals the deal for me. This is one of the BEST sci-fi's (or sci-fi western shootem ups) I've EVER EVER SEEN!

Josh Wheden owns my soul now......

Serenity, here i come....


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

And I love how Mal, and the Companion (i cant remember her name right now...) love each other, but refuse to admit it to one another. Man this show just rocks, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

INSTEAD OF SLEEPING I WATCHED FIREFLY!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

ok correction

she loves him, and he's just a moron!

on to episode 7!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm in love with the show too. Been watching it on SciFi since it started.I'll be in Firefly heaven on the 18th. My local Atomic Comics is holding a Firefly matathon from 10 am - 12 am. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 9, 2005)

Good job, Arthur, with publicly proclaiming piracy.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah.  Gotta say, if you love Joss that much, give the man your money.  That's the only way to show the studios that the show, and further movies are worth supporting.


----------



## Ibram (Sep 9, 2005)

Joss Wheton is the best film/tv writer of the last ten odd years, nothing else comes close to his work.  'ell I'm still watching Angel reruns on TNT, even though I've seen every episode several times.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Sep 9, 2005)

@ 29.99, it's a STEAL. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/102-7723778-1187334?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I've spent the last 7 hours watching Firefly (thank god for bit torrent)




How lovely.  You like the show so much you steal it.




> Serenity, here i come....




Are you going to pay for a ticket or just sneak into the theater?


----------



## mrtauntaun (Sep 9, 2005)

If you want to see the movie, pay for your ticket!  Don't download it or sneak in.  The only way we are going to get any more of this wonderful show is if the movie does well at the box office, piracy will only hurt our Big Damn Heroes.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 9, 2005)

Look people.  It's *Joss Whedon*.

Not "Josh Wheden"

Or "Joss Wheton"

If you're gonna try and be a fanboy at least get the guys name right.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yeah.  Fanboys don't steal either.  Just watch it on SciFi if you don't want to shell out teh cash.


----------



## cardinal sinister (Sep 9, 2005)

That's just plain pathetic.   They're showing it FOR FREE on sci-fi...ever hear of a vcr?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 9, 2005)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> @ 29.99, it's a STEAL.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/102-7723778-1187334?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846




Good choice of words...


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 9, 2005)

cardinal sinister said:
			
		

> That's just plain pathetic.   They're showing it FOR FREE on sci-fi...ever hear of a vcr?



 There was a time when that was called stealing too.


----------



## The Traveler (Sep 9, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> There was a time when that was called stealing too.



It's not really comparable to downloading a series on BitTorrent that is available on DVD.


----------



## fett527 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> There was a time when that was called stealing too.




Not since 1984.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 9, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  Fanboys don't steal either.  Just watch it on SciFi if you don't want to shell out teh cash.




Well maybe he wanted to see them in order and missed them on scifi, and who wants to buy a dvd set of a show they've never seen.

now if he keeps doing it feel free to yell at him, but this is hardly a terrible offense.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 9, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Well maybe he wanted to see them in order and missed them on scifi, and who wants to buy a dvd set of a show they've never seen.
> 
> now if he keeps doing it feel free to yell at him, but this is hardly a terrible offense.




Given the track record of the original poster, yelling at him is not surprising. I seriously doubt that he plans on spending $ on anything that he can get his hands on for free. I'd yell at him too, if others hadn't already called him out on it.


----------



## cardinal sinister (Sep 9, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Well maybe he wanted to see them in order and missed them on scifi, and who wants to buy a dvd set of a show they've never seen.
> 
> now if he keeps doing it feel free to yell at him, but this is hardly a terrible offense.




No excuse for pirating...none...learn to use a vcr or go rent it...He lives in NYC...I'm sure there are places he could have rented it from...the Blockbuster two blocks from me has the whole series for crissakes.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 9, 2005)

If he ends up buying it, what difference does it make how he watched it initially?


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I've spent the last 7 hours watching Firefly (thank god for bit torrent)




I think theft is so charming.  Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 9, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> If he ends up buying it, what difference does it make how he watched it initially?




It makes a big difference. 

Maybe the grocery store won't mind if I eat some food while I'm shopping, if I like it, I'll buy more later...


----------



## NyarlaThLotep (Sep 9, 2005)

My grandma cries when I steal. Why does BrooklynKnight want to make his grandma cry?


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Sep 9, 2005)

ShinHakkaider said:
			
		

> @ 29.99, it's a STEAL.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...1/102-7723778-1187334?v=glance&s=dvd&n=507846



Awesome.  Purchased.  Thanks for the heads up.

--Eager Spikey


----------



## tleilaxu (Sep 9, 2005)

haha... it would be a shame if someone ran and called the authorities on you AQ... not that any reasonable person would do that, or even threaten to do such a thing....


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> If he ends up buying it, what difference does it make how he watched it initially?




It does make a difference.  You know it and I know and, I'm sure, Brooklynknight knows it.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 9, 2005)

I download BSG & JLU since I don't have cable.

Call me a pirate if you must!  Yar!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Gotta say, if you love Joss that much, give the man your money.  That's the only way to show the studios that the show, and further movies are worth supporting.




I fully plan on it. I always buy DVD sets to shows I support. I just had to SEE it first.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> (thank god for bit torrent)














Never thank the heavens...


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I download BSG & JLU since I don't have cable.
> 
> Call me a pirate if you must!  Yar!




So you won't pay for cable but have a good enough internet connection to steal shows from there.  Bravo - you are teh winnar.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I fully plan on it. I always buy DVD sets to shows I support. I just had to SEE it first.




Then rent it.  It's not like video rental places are hard to find.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I download BSG & JLU since I don't have cable.
> 
> Call me a pirate if you must!  Yar!




And we all know what happens to pirates in the end, no?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Given the track record of the original poster, yelling at him is not surprising. I seriously doubt that he plans on spending $ on anything that he can get his hands on for free. I'd yell at him too, if others hadn't already called him out on it.




Exuse me? My track record? What Track record? When have I ever promoted outright blatant piracy without supporting the show you enjoy?

Hell, do you know how many times I've reported IRC Networks that were pirating D&D books?

That is seriously something moronic to say, something I didnt expect above all people, from you Cthulhu's Librarian. Now I really know what you think of me.

And for the record, I dont have Cable TV currently and from all the hype Firefly receives on this board and elsewhere I wanted to check it out for myself. Trust me. I fully intend to buy a DVD set of Firefly. Cause I know, of all people, that showing financial support for a TV show in DVD sales, or via grassroots movement, actually WORKS to get it back on TV. 

Or did you forget that I'm a Broadcasting Management Major who just happens to hate when good shows get cut off early.

Seriously man. I expect it from certain other people, but not from you. I guess you've shown your true colors, thanks!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> So you won't pay for cable but have a good enough internet connection to steal shows from there.  Bravo - you are teh winnar.




Cable Internet is about 50 bucks, Cable TV on top of that is another 50.

100$ a month can be pretty tough to afford. I cant even buy all the latest D&D books everymonth and for the last 3 months I was behind on all my bills.

Before I buy something I try to gauge carefully if its worth it before I run out and buy it. Firefly is worth it and I WILL be buying it.

And no, I refuse to give blockbuster any more of my damned money.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> And we all know what happens to pirates in the end, no?




We walk the yardarm? Yar matey!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Never thank the heavens...




Actually I'm an athiest, its just a term hard to drop. Cant think of what i can replace the word god with in that phrase.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Cable Internet is about 50 bucks, Cable TV on top of that is another 50.
> 
> 100$ a month can be pretty tough to afford. I cant even buy all the latest D&D books everymonth and for the last 3 months I was behind on all my bills.
> 
> ...




So you steal.  I think we all understand now.  Make up all the excuses you want - it's still called theft.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> It does make a difference.  You know it and I know and, I'm sure, Brooklynknight knows it.





Uh, none?

I dont know how much you know or think about the media industry but I'll tell you right now. They're no diffrent then the Oil or Drug industry.

The Bottom Line is the most important thing.

Advertising revanue, ticket sales, DVD sales, etc.

As long as they get my money in the long run. Thats all they care about.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> So you steal.  I think we all understand now.  Make up all the excuses you want - it's still called theft.




And its been defined a million times in other places on this forum. Downloading something can never be theft. Its a misnomer. Though thats not the point here.

The point of this thread was to discuss a kickass show, not piracy. I've already said I fully intend to purchase the DVD the first chance I get, Firefly is definatly worth my money. A hell of  a lot more worthy to buy directly then toss away into machines like blockbuster..

So either talk about this show, or dont post.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BK...may I suggest a step back on this last retort to CL, and the same should be applied CL, also.

Me understand the zeal, in getting to know a cancelled series. But honestly BK, advertising a small illeagal use of getting copyright material in a public forum, is highly frowned upon, in some quarters and in other forums...discussions are closed as quickly as it comes.

Me acknowledge the bitter truth, that it is done on th net, even I attempted to do so, for a missing BSG esp at one point. But stopped...cause I like my privacy for my system period.

For the future...reel in on the zeal, if and when if a manner of this matter, rails its head again.

Sounds peachy, no?  



			
				BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Exuse me? My track record? What Track record? When have I ever promoted outright blatant piracy without supporting the show you enjoy?
> 
> Hell, do you know how many times I've reported IRC Networks that were pirating D&D books?
> 
> ...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

I didnt advertise that I downloaded it. I mentioned it offhand. Doesnt make your point any less valid. Then again, it doesnt make my point any less valid either.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> And its been defined a million times in other places on this forum. Downloading something can never be theft. Its a misnomer. Though thats not the point here.
> 
> The point of this thread was to discuss a kickass show, not piracy. I've already said I fully intend to purchase the DVD the first chance I get, Firefly is definatly worth my money. A hell of  a lot more worthy to buy directly then toss away into machines like blockbuster..
> 
> So either talk about this show, or dont post.




Thank you Moderator BrooklynKnight.  Your grasp of board policy and ethics is unsurpassed.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I didnt advertise that I downloaded it. I mentioned it offhand. Doesnt make your point any less valid. Then again, it doesnt make my point any less valid either.




Uhm..Bit Torrent  is advertising..


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I didnt advertise that I downloaded it. I mentioned it offhand. Doesnt make your point any less valid. Then again, it doesnt make my point any less valid either.




That piracy of copyrighted material os OK?  Was that the point you were trying to get across?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I didnt advertise that I downloaded it. I mentioned it offhand. Doesnt make your point any less valid. Then again, it doesnt make my point any less valid either.




No it doesn't...but anyway. Hopefully we ALL learn something from this too.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

That dogpiling is wrong?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> That piracy of copyrighted material os OK?  Was that the point you were trying to get across?




Oh LORD...PW...get off the coffee  

Ok everyone, lets play Simon Says!!!

And Simon Says...Shhhhhhhh, no more retorts of painful nature.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Uhm..Bit Torrent  is advertising..




Saying the name of a program is hardly advertising. But thats a discussion for another time, which falls into the realm of politics.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> That dogpiling is wrong?




Wait...I never said it was right either...LOL...LOL


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Seriously though, its an incredibly well made show, and I can understand what all the hype was about. 

It kinda reminds me of thundercats, which was a perfect combination of sci-fi and fantasy.

Where this is a great combo of sci-fi and western!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

*Back to Topic...*CHEKCMATE**

Okay...like me said in the ancient past. When Firefly first came about. It didn't hit me, catch me, or whatever else.

Man, I so regret that lame action.

Me will admit the shame.

Maybe if I did watch, could have save it spiritually...but on the money side, that is a whole different matter.

Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the show now. Will get the DVD set before the movie.

Me hope that if it do well, more movies...Josh had said bye-bye to TV, movies is now his adventure romp.

So...seeeee Serenity...make money, see more Serenity #2 again...more money....see Serenity #3...we all happy...YES!!!!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yes I'll be seeing serenity, and I'll be paying for it too.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Oh yes I'll be seeing serenity, and I'll be paying for it too.









 yEAH, those 5 buck clones are so lame.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Matinee maybe, but the UA in my area is about 11.25 for a ticket now.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Matinee maybe, but the UA in my area is about 11.25 for a ticket now.



I still plan to go though.


----------



## devilish (Sep 9, 2005)

*{looks around ... are we back on topic?  Whew! }*

Ok ... not to add fire to an already heated discussion ... (and I'm sure this
Q had it's own thread in the past) ...

but, what's so special about Firefly ?  

Not a sarcastic question --- I haven't watched it yet and have only 
caught pieces of it on SciFi <i> in medias res </i>, but the fragments
didn't grab me.

I *don't* mean this to be a flame-bait/troll question ...  why do 
you love Firefly?

thanks!


----------



## KaosDevice (Sep 9, 2005)

The DVD set really is worth buying though. (I bought 2 one for my self and one to send to my friend in Iraq, I understand it was a big hit over there.)

As for the piracy thing, whatever, I find the preachiness about it more annoying then the theft itself.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Exuse me? My track record? What Track record? When have I ever promoted outright blatant piracy without supporting the show you enjoy?
> 
> That is seriously something moronic to say, something I didnt expect above all people, from you Cthulhu's Librarian. Now I really know what you think of me.
> 
> Seriously man. I expect it from certain other people, but not from you. I guess you've shown your true colors, thanks!




1. You have a track record of putting your foot in your mouth, and then trying to dig your way out of the hole you put yourself in. I never said you had a track record about pirating stuff. 

2. Yes, you do know exactly what I think of you. I have not forgotten the remarks you made about the hurricane that hit the Outer Banks a few years ago, telling me that it wasn't a disaster and that my family and friends had nothing to be crying about. Yes, yes, you know EXACTLY what I think of you.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Ok ... not to add fire to an already heated discussion ... (and I'm sure this
> Q had it's own thread in the past) ...
> 
> but, what's so special about Firefly ?
> ...




*SHEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* Fire extinguisher in use...

Like for me, it will take time to grow on ya...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 9, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> The DVD set really is worth buying though. (I bought 2 one for my self and one to send to my friend in Iraq, I understand it was a big hit over there.)
> 
> As for the piracy thing, whatever, I find the preachiness about it more annoying then the theft itself.




Where is the church?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 1. You have a track record of putting your foot in your mouth, and then trying to dig your way out of the hole you put yourself in. I never said you had a track record about pirating stuff.
> 
> 2. Yes, you do know exactly what I think of you. I have not forgotten the remarks you made about the hurricane that hit the Outer Banks a few years ago, telling me that it wasn't a disaster and that my family and friends had nothing to be crying about. Yes, yes, you know EXACTLY what I think of you.




Your post appeared to have insuinuated that I had a track record pirating, cause it said nothing about my quality to put my foot in my mouth.

And ya'know. I'm sorry for whatever it is I said a few years ago that pissed you off or hurt you, but frankly I'm not that person anymore. I'm sorry you see things that way. Holding a grudge aint too healthy.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 9, 2005)

It's defiitely a cumulative thing. I was one of the many who only caught bits of it and was underwhelmed. But when I watched it from the beginning (starting with the actual pilot), by episode 4 or so I was hooked, and by episode 6 or 7 I was convinced it was one of the best shows ever.

It is a character-based show, not a plot-based show. As such, catching bits here and there won't suck you in. Getting to know the crew, their strengths and weaknesses, and how they inter-relate... that's what makes the show.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorry dude. I was just trying to give you a hard time. I didn't expect quite such a vicious response.

I recall the good old days of pre-millennial internet when sites would proclaim that it was legal to download MP3s for evaluation purposes, as long as you deleted them within 24 hours. I never found out whether that was true. Anyone know?

But yes, Firefly is good. Firefly is great. Let us thank it for our food. Amen.


----------



## KaosDevice (Sep 9, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Where is the church?





Eggggggg...zaccaly!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Ok ... not to add fire to an already heated discussion ... (and I'm sure this
> Q had it's own thread in the past) ...
> 
> but, what's so special about Firefly ?
> ...




The story, the interaction of the characters. The style its told in. The whole package. It has some sort of energy that draws you in. Each episode reveals a lil more backround about the characters and their story. 

I'm a sap for stuff like this.


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 9, 2005)

I gotta stick up for BK here. 

The main reason is because there's talk about the d&d movie right over there....

you know, the movie that *hasn't been offically released yet?*

which means that EVERYONE who admitted to already watching it is a pirate?

And I didn't see anyone get the type of reaction that Arthur just got. 

So yeah, there some definite singling out going on here.

I thought EN World was supposed to be the friendly messageboard? 
This thread would severely disillusion me if I wasn't already the cynic who hits the politeness thread and points out that most peoples politeness is just a lie they tell themselves.

And just for my own curiosity, if someone misses an episode of a tv show, and they download it instead of waiting a year for the dvd-set, are they also gonna get yelled at?
Is it better for them to just stop watching the show altogether because they've missed something important, than to download the one episode and watch it? 

I'm curious as to the answer that question will receive. 

Oh yeah, and Firefly rules.  
Shame on all of you who waited this long to watch it and still haven't seen the movie. 

Which is another question, after the movie comes out, and I watched the series when it originally aired on TV, bought the DVD, spread the word and recruited others to watch the DVD, then they buy their own DVDs and recruit even more, and I paid to see the movie in May, and I'll pay again in September, and I'll buy the DVD the day it comes out... can i download it in the middle? 

I mean Joss told me in his pre-recorded pre-preview message that its MY movie. 
(And if it sucks, its my fault) so doesn't that give me permission to download it?


----------



## msd (Sep 9, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> you know, the movie that *hasn't been offically released yet?*
> 
> which means that EVERYONE who admitted to already watching it is a pirate?
> 
> And I didn't see anyone get the type of reaction that Arthur just got.




Isn't that because a lot of the people who saw it did so at an authorized pre-screening at GenCon?

I don't know, but I thought that was the case, which would be a huge difference...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Steve, you da man.


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 9, 2005)

msd said:
			
		

> Isn't that because a lot of the people who saw it did so at an authorized pre-screening at GenCon?
> 
> I don't know, but I thought that was the case, which would be a huge difference...




As far as i know, the screening at GenCon wasn't the whole movie.
Re-read the threads about the movie, people specifically mention there's pirated copies and others that they have JUST watched the movie. (long after gencon)

edited to try to speak gooder english.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

Can someone explain what the weird alien curses are to me? Lol

Thats a big charm of the show. All their curses are in alien language.


----------



## KaosDevice (Sep 9, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Can someone explain what the weird alien curses are to me? Lol
> 
> Thats a big charm of the show. All their curses are in alien language.





Mandarin Chinese is an alien language?


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 9, 2005)

It's not alien silly.
It's Chinese. 

sigh.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 9, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Mandarin Chinese is an alien language?




It IS?!

I swear I had no fracking idea! Can someone translate for me what the curses ARE without angering grandma?


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 9, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> So you won't pay for cable but have a good enough internet connection to steal shows from there.  Bravo - you are teh winnar.



 Here I'll let you in on something.  I can get highspeed DSL for 14.99 a month.  Digital Cable, so I can get Sci-Fi, is over fifty bucks a month, or a similar price for the basic Satellite packages.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 9, 2005)

BK, I too think Firefly is great. Unfortunately this thread has been pretty much hijacked by other issues... So I'm going to close this thread, but recommend that you'all pay a visit to one of the other excellent firefly threads in this forum and continue the firefly-based conversation there (or even restart another thread about firefly but avoid the whole bittorrent thing)

Firefly - I think I'm starting to get it *spoilers*

Firefly - Watch on Sci-Fi Channel or watch the DVD's?

Firefly: Must-See Episodes

Firefly: A latecomer wonders what Fox was smoking

Regards


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 9, 2005)

_Never mind..._


----------

